# UK Financial Adviser



## Philc55 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all

I am a UK based financial advisor looking to relocate to Hong Kong with my wife and two young kids.

I'm really looking for direction/advice re who to speak to about finding a role that would suit my needs... There are no opportunities with my current employer and I'm a bit baffled by the vast array of job sites!

Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Most IFA roles in HK are on a commission only basis. How would that suit you? In an ideal world you do need savings to fall back on, until you get traction.
HK is an expensive town!


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in the process of moving to HK to work for a IFA out there. The salary would not be enough to live on and my income would be purley based on commission which wont kick in until month 3. Until then I would be dipping into my savings as back up. 

You will find a lot of the packages out there are the same. 

If you need any contacts or recruitment details let me know 

Rob


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I was hoping you could give me a bit of information. I have been reviewing different roles and companies in HK. 

One of the companies is Finaicial Partners and the other is The Business Class Group which is divided between two main divisions (FSplatinum and IFSbrokers).

Have you came across either of the two companies?


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes I have heard of Financial Partners, but not the 2nd one.
Funny enough I was in touch with someone who works there today.
They have calculated that since they had joined 2 years ago 36 advisors had come & gone. You make your own mind up knowing that.

But you need to do research. There are some good companies you just need to find them. Avoid global eye/ de Vere. Very hard sell style.
Consider companies like Henley, infinity, TTG. You could easily approach them direct or via a recruiter. IFA match is a good recruiter for most IFA's out here.


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow - I can imagine with these companies there is a high turn over of stuff. Unfortunately I will not be going in as an adviser. Even though I have my qualifiacations over here I would be be joining FP as a CRM (Client relationship manager) but they seem keen to move me up quickly. I don't think de vere are opperating in HK anymore 

Do you know where these advisers went to? did you move back home or relocate to a new company?

Funny again you say IFA match as they were the guys who put me in touch with the second company as an 'associate' as opposed to a CRM role. 

As you said before I would be relying on my savings to a degree for the interim. 

If you do have any contact details that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Do u have any experience in advising clients?
Where do u come from? If not, what is your experience?

A CRM role is a good starting point if u have no experience, but it's important to chose the right company.
Financial Partners have an equally high turn over rate of CRM. They have just fired one my friend told me.
Staff generally leave there to go onto better things.
If u leave with commission owing, it's unlikely that you will ever get it.


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

I have spoken to someone I know well, which you may wish to consider? Although it would be helpful to get your cv? Then we can go from there?

I see from another thread you're hoping to relocate in sept?


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

That would be great. Yes I would be looking to relocate in September/late August. 

I'm not sure how I would get my CV over to yourself, as it's not letting me email you directly. I have posted the minimum 5 posts now although have difficulties emailing directly??


----------



## Robg12 (Jul 12, 2012)

That's great - perfect. 
I'll pop over a email now. 

Much appreciated 

Robert


----------



## Philc55 (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear! So I'm guessing the fact that my hubbys having an interview with Financial Partners , next week, is not great news! 

Living off savings is tricky as with me & kids it won't go far. Any recommendation of more salaried roles for IFAs. 

Mrs P


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Ask him to take his time before deciding & meet a few companies to get a good feel.
In HK most IFA's are comm only based.
But choosing the right company is important!


----------



## Philc55 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies and general guidance... Apologies for,my absence from this board but your help is appreciated.

P


----------



## Parfitt (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

Have you tried Guardian Life Management?


----------



## bcosgrave (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd be happy to assist you. I have lived in HK and have been in financial services for 39 years! I now run my own recruitment company specialising in placing UK financial advisers with overseas IFA companies. We have 42 active mandates at present and I am sure we could find a suitable role and company for you in HK (or anywhere in Europe, Asia, Africa, Latin America or the Middle East. Look us up at ifamatch
Best wishes,
Brian.


----------

